

Your Heartbeat Could Be Your Password - JerusaEnt
http://gizmodo.com/5884650/your-heartbeat-could-be-your-password

======
benologist
Rewrite of [http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21328516.500-your-
hear...](http://www.newscientist.com/article/mg21328516.500-your-heartbeat-
could-keep-your-data-safe.html)

